# Im new!



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi everyone i just signed up here today on SnowboardingForum :thumbsup: 

This looks like a nice site with a ton of great people.

Thanks for having me


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Rick


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

SLICKRICK said:


> Hi everyone i just signed up here today on SnowboardingForum :thumbsup:
> 
> This looks like a nice site with a ton of great people.
> 
> Thanks for having me



Welcome bro.... hopefully we can count you in as a regular poster 

We need more people!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

I love this forum and the staff are so helpful.


Thanks for being so kind :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

SLICKRICK said:


> Thanks for being so kind :thumbsup:



Now get out!

j/k :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey there. I'm new myself.
I found this site through the mma forum that the same
company owns. 

Welcome and enjoy the stay


----------

